# Boost Gauge on Diesel, applicable to 1.4T??



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...yes, in exactly the same manner.


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

Couldn't someone just tap into the MAP sensor and have a gauge set to the correct V REF to get readings from the signal return? Never installed a boost gauge so I'm not sure if they require their own pressure sensors or not. I would imagine it's a 5v ref though.


----------



## elwood58 (Feb 2, 2011)

TSURacing said:


> I saw on a different forum a clever guy who tapped into the intake system with a meter to report boost pressure. I wonder if something so wonderfully simple could be applied to the 1.4T as well.
> Turbo diesel boost - Chevrolet Cruze Forum



Is boost not available through the OBD II interface, via Scan Gauge?


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

elwood58 said:


> Is boost not available through the OBD II interface, via Scan Gauge?


...yes, it's_ already_ "on" the OBDII-CANBUS protocol, but it's not (currently) one of the *ScanGuageII*™ displays, but it *can* be displayed via the *X-Gauge* programming.

...this is how I plan to "read" the MAP on our LTZ..._electronically_ via SGII™, not _mechanicially_ via analog *gauge*.


----------

